# Viking Deeps Pd.75



## mike-sustain (Jan 10, 2007)

Anyone got photo's of the viking deeps when she was at peterhead.
was she the ex george craig that sunk at aberdeen market ?


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

She was the George Craig Mike she's still fishing but so heavily converted now only the original hull is left ( she's now a longliner called Tahume FH666 : http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=88685 ) I uploaded a photo of her being converted into a longliner from the Viking Deeps name and was renamed Porfesa-2 : http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=41535


----------

